

JSBin a super sweet online HTML and JavaScript editor - mjakl
http://jsbin.com/

======
rem
Hi, I'm the author of jsbin (launched back in 2008) and version 3 is in the
works: <http://jsbin.com/3/> (though just an open beta).

Interesting feedback in the comments here, just wanted to address some of
them:

"where it contains infinite loops" - v3 now strips JavaScript by default, and
binds ctrl+enter to run the output with JS. You can optionally enable live JS
rendering now too.

"cmd+1/2/3" - v3 has 5 panels now so it takes over even more keys, and
although I coded it up, I'm kinda with you that I don't like that I'm
expecting to get to a tab rather than a paenl - yet sometimes I like being
able to control which panels. I'm considering other shortcuts - maybe
optionally disable panel shortcuts (or opt-in?) - but equally open to
feedback: <http://github.com/remy/jsbin/issues>

"tabs" + "stupid auto-formatting" - that's down to CodeMirror being used - and
a long while ago I wrote a textarea version of the editor (which kicks in if
you're viewing on Android, iPad, etc) - again, this might be a opt-in
preference, but I use CM to ensure far reaching IE support because JSBin is
primarily a teaching tool, and if a developer is stuck in IE7/8 they need to
replicate the bug in that version of IE in jsbin (which is why I can't use
ACE, et al).

"ubuntu bugs" - I need to get an Ubuntu virtual machine and check this out -
I've heard of a few people having problems in similar environments so I should
really check it out.

Anyway, cheers for the feedback (albeit inadvertently :)

------
mistercow
I experimented with making a live updating HTML editor before, and one of the
biggest problems with it is that sometimes your code will go through an
intermediate stage, while you're typing it, where it contains infinite loops.

Now, if you could use JS.js¹ to sandbox the javascript in a webworker so that
it never blocks the editor, and kill+reload every time you enter a key, well
_that_ would be cool.

1: <http://tatiyants.com/introducing-js-js/>

------
mkmcdonald
JSBin has without a doubt the most annoying and invasive coding interface I've
ever used. I find myself often copy/pasting directly from a text editor to
avoid the stupid auto-formatting.

That said, its easy customization and lack of script bloat means that it's
more portable (Opera on Mint kills any bloated script).

------
axefrog
Pressing tab is buggy. It assumes that tab means "indent" when in fact maybe
you just want to insert a tab.

------
k4st
How does this compare with <http://plunker.no.de>? It is also open source (on
github) and seems to have been inspired by JSBin.

------
adrianl
You can see the next release of JSBin at <http://jsbin.com/3/> lots of nice
improvements.

------
stuartmemo
I frequently use Cmd+1/2/3 to jump to my pinned tabs in Chrome. JS Bin
overwrites these with its own shortcuts. Terrible bit of UI/UX.

~~~
benatkin
I think most people don't use either shortcut, but that the ones who would use
jsbin's shortcut are likely to use the browser shortcut. So it's not a great
feature. I wouldn't call it _terrible_ because it's only a problem for a small
fraction of users.

Ace Editor is much worse, in that it overrides the Cmd+L key, on sites that
have merely embedded it. <https://github.com/ajaxorg/ace/issues/210> At least
with JSBin, you might be able to get used to its overriding by noticing that
you're on JSBin.

------
nilliams
Been a while since I looked at JSBin, looks like it's had some nice
improvements. I really like the realtime preview and the linting of your JS
while you edit.

------
drivebyacct2
Why this over jsfiddle?

~~~
edtechdev
I like jsfiddle, too (and jsdo.it). One nice thing about jsbin though is that
it is open source (on github).

However, I don't know about others, but at the moment jsbin.com doesn't work
at all for me (chrome beta, ubuntu) - can't see any text I type, just blank
white on the bottom 90% of the screen. It does work in firefox.

